# Phrag. Waunakee Sunset



## SlipperFan (Dec 14, 2007)

Barbara LeAnn x besseae

I purchased these from Chuck Acker as a flask, and they are now just starting to bloom -- this is the first one. Still very small plants.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, nice...look at that pouch! :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 14, 2007)

OO - OO nice color & I like that pouch too!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 15, 2007)

nice color, and respect for the grower and her patience: how much time did it take them? Jean


----------



## paphreek (Dec 15, 2007)

I like the color, too!:clap:


----------



## ohio-guy (Dec 15, 2007)

the pouch is a real eye catcher....I like it!


----------



## Gilda (Dec 15, 2007)

Very nice and good growing !!:clap:


----------



## toddybear (Dec 15, 2007)

The besseae pouch certainly dominates! Incredible!


----------



## Roy (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Dot, I like this Phrag a lot. Would a variety name like "sunburnt zebra" suit as matching the pouch ????


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 16, 2007)

Roy said:


> Hey Dot, I like this Phrag a lot. Would a variety name like "sunburnt zebra" suit as matching the pouch ????



:rollhappy::rollhappy: You got me going Roy! I think I like pink zebra better! or blushing zebra!


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 16, 2007)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy::rollhappy: You got me going Roy! I think I like pink zebra better! or blushing zebra!



I agree, blushing zebra. I have a small one and now I can't wait for it to bloom.


----------



## Heather (Dec 16, 2007)

Couldn't load it earlier but now I see it, great pouch! That's a really nice one, Dot!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 16, 2007)

JeanLux said:


> nice color, and respect for the grower and her patience: how much time did it take them? Jean


I think this is their third year out of flask, Jean.

The pouch's striping is quite strong. It will be interesting to see how the others bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2007)

Yay besseae hybrids. What CA flask # were they?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids. What CA flask # were they?


Sorry, Eric. I don't think I kept that information.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2007)

OK.


----------



## Corbin (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes, the pouch is definately great.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's the second one to bloom:


----------



## Roy (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Dot, could you please use your Psychic powers to select some seedling crosses for me if I send you the list????? Your selection skills seem to work just fine. Of course, you could alway send one of these two to me, it would be too much to have both of them.


----------



## swamprad (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh, that's beautiful! It must be wonderful to have multiple plants of this cross to compare!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2008)

There are two more in low spike. I'll post photos when they bloom.


----------



## Jorch (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice! I agree with all the other comments, that pouch is amazing!


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 30, 2008)

I was just trying to find this photo..I was thinking it was St Ouen....I was remembering the amazing pouch of the first posted photo....thanks for the up date


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 31, 2008)

Another great flower, and a beautiful pict.! jean


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2008)

I remember reading that the cross is very variable [i.e. unstable] I cant wait to see home mine bloom out.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 31, 2008)

:drool: WOW :drool:


----------



## Grandma M (Jan 31, 2008)

I like it a whole lot. I know I had one but now I can't find it. It was a tiny seedling from WoodStream (besseae 'Paute' X 'Barbara LeAnn'). I hope it is just hiding, not dead. I may need to look for one Saturday because it really is a beauty.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2008)

Grandma M said:


> I know I had one but now I can't find it. I hope it is just hiding, not dead.


Ah ha!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2008)

Roy said:


> Hey Dot, could you please use your Psychic powers to select some seedling crosses for me if I send you the list????? Your selection skills seem to work just fine. Of course, you could alway send one of these two to me, it would be too much to have both of them.


You give me too much credit, Roy. I've just been very lucky, or vendors have been very good to me...


----------



## joan (Jan 31, 2008)

Very, very pretty! :smitten:


----------



## Roy (Feb 1, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> You give me too much credit, Roy. I've just been very lucky, or vendors have been very good to me...



Dot, I've never heard of vendors being good...at selling of plants like those. Then again, its great advertising..." we only sell quality "


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 4, 2008)

Beautiful Flowers!!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 1, 2008)

Here's the third one to open:


----------



## ohio-guy (Mar 1, 2008)

Each one looks a bit different, it is nice to see some variation in a cross.


----------



## Elena (Mar 1, 2008)

Oooh, yes, the last one is my favourite. Lovely!


----------



## moraru (Mar 1, 2008)

I love the stripping of the pouch! The second one is my favorite but they're all SPECTACULAR!

Great growing!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 2, 2008)

These are really great blooms, and having more of them must be most satisfying!! Jean (I esp. like this 3rd pict.)


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's #4 to bloom. Not as good, I think:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 14, 2008)

And #5, opening within a day of #4. I think this one is kinda cute, though the color is a little washed out:


----------



## slippertalker (Mar 14, 2008)

One thing they all have in common other than obvious beauty is that they are all very hirsute!


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 17, 2008)

My mouth is watering!!!!:drool::drool::drool:


Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2008)

#6 -- may be the best one yet.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 2, 2008)

WOW!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2008)

No. 5 is the only one shaped like the type flower. The colors are really variable. Mine is in spike but it looks weak so I might cut it down. Yay besseae and fischeri hybrids!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2008)

Slipped one past the administrators [I hope!]
My camera screen has broken so it took about 50 tries to get a decent image. This is the most mature looking bloom [biggest petals & best shape] I've seen on a Waunakee Sunset, I'm glad I didn't abort it.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 25, 2008)

Ooo, it's so red, very nice! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 25, 2008)

Very nice red, Eric.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 26, 2008)

very nice flower, and ideal place to watch your orchids growing  !! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 26, 2008)

nice nice indeed eric. I hope mine turns out similarly


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2008)

Eric What's on the sofa? nite-nite -time? And what's that light purple flower thing to the left? another form of besseae?oke:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2008)

Yep. bedtime for Bonzo.  Yes geranium type besseae! Growing in hydro.


----------



## Gilda (Apr 26, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> very nice flower, and ideal place to watch your orchids growing  !! Jean



Eric, Now I know your addicted !:rollhappy: Are the orchids watching HGTV ?oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 26, 2008)

Gilda said:


> Eric, Now I know your addicted !:rollhappy:



Yeah, like there was any doubt...:rollhappy:


----------



## Jorch (Apr 26, 2008)

Great deep red! As Fren said, I hope mine turn out as nice as yours


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2008)

2nd bloom on plant.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 12, 2008)

You really ought to have this beautiful red in a separate thread, Eric.


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2008)

I really should clean my apartment!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 16, 2008)

#7 to bloom. Someone pinched it's pouch (at least, that's what it looks like). I like the pale pink, but the shape isn't great. Maybe next time...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm surprised yours' are so pink?! R U sure these are Waunakee Sunsets?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice cross! Very interesting and good idea to show different forms and coloration from a cross... 
Thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I'm surprised yours' are so pink?! R U sure these are Waunakee Sunsets?



Well, they all came out of the same flask, labeled Waunakee Sunset. I did have one red one so far, and lots more to bloom out.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2008)

If it's CA I'd show and ask him to confirm.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 18, 2008)

aren't the majority supposed to turn out pink? that's what a local expert said when I bought my Waunakee Sunset


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2008)

NYEric said:


> If it's CA I'd show and ask him to confirm.


Maybe I'll send him the URL to this thread.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 18, 2008)

smartie2000 said:


> aren't the majority supposed to turn out pink? that's what a local expert said when I bought my Waunakee Sunset



Look at the type photo. It's on the Flasks by Chuck Ackers website.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 18, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Look at the type photo. It's on the Flasks by Chuck Ackers website.


Actually, that may not be a "type" photo. It may be the best one of the lot, or his favorite.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 19, 2008)

Perfect flower!!! The pouch is extraordinary!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2008)

NYEric will like this one. This is #8, and probably the best one so far. The color and shape demanded that I make it a bit larger than usual.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 22, 2008)

It's beautiful! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 23, 2008)

another great shot of an exceptional flower!!!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 23, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 23, 2008)

fantastic red and it's so fuzzy!! It's a keeper Dot


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2008)

Cha-ching! BINGO! :rollhappy:
[note to selves, "must get more Waunakee Sunsets".]


----------



## Kevin (Sep 23, 2008)

Fabulous! :clap::drool: Do you know what clones were used? I just got a Waunakee Sunset (Barbara LeAnn 'Mimosa' x besseae 'Prince of Orange') from Orchids Ltd., and hope it turns out as nice!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2008)

No clones!


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, Dot, I agree that #8 is my favorite thus far!!

I have noticed that when we made this cross (that is the Barbara LeAnn 'Mimosa' x besseae 'Prince of Orange', Kevin is talking about), has been very variable, both in the shape of the flowers, and also in the color. The color has ranged from a light pink, coral pink, dark pink, red to magenta in color.

Here is a link to the first ones of our cross that bloomed:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9009

So if you buy an unbloomed seedling it will be the luck of the straw to what color it will be. Kevin, be sure to post a picture of yours when it blooms!

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2008)

Too bad I can't check the 'malicious' OL website from here! :rollhappy:


----------



## Kyle (Sep 24, 2008)

go through a proxy server. Gets me on Facebook at work.

Kyle


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2008)

Like a re-director?


----------



## Kyle (Sep 24, 2008)

try this:

Orchid Web

Might work, might not. 

PS, I got the letter you sent yesturday, thanks!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2008)

No problem, now if you can just send me some hangianum and jackii the same way!  
THanx! BTW, the link didn't work; admins filtered out "proxy avoidance" :sob:


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 24, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> Yes, Dot, I agree that #8 is my favorite thus far!!
> 
> I have noticed that when we made this cross (that is the Barbara LeAnn 'Mimosa' x besseae 'Prince of Orange', Kevin is talking about), has been very variable, both in the shape of the flowers, and also in the color. The color has ranged from a light pink, coral pink, dark pink, red to magenta in color.
> 
> ...



I have seen similar variation in Phrag Grouville which is Eric Young x Hanne Popow. Every plant is different in shape and color, ranging from light pink to dark pink to red to red-orange and every shade in between. These are quite interesting to bloom out in a representative population!


----------



## Kevin (Sep 24, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> Yes, Dot, I agree that #8 is my favorite thus far!!
> 
> I have noticed that when we made this cross (that is the Barbara LeAnn 'Mimosa' x besseae 'Prince of Orange', Kevin is talking about), has been very variable, both in the shape of the flowers, and also in the color. The color has ranged from a light pink, coral pink, dark pink, red to magenta in color.
> 
> ...



Thanks Robert. I had seen that thread, but didn't know it was the exact same cross. I'll try to post a pic. Approximately how long 'till they bloom? (given perfect conditions). I have never bloomed a seedling Phrag, so I don't know. I'm thinking they can bloom in 3 years from flask? How old are the ones you are selling (mine)?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 24, 2008)

Kyle said:


> go through a proxy server. Gets me on Facebook at work.
> 
> Kyle



You're on Facebook at work?!  Bad Kyle.oke:


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 25, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Thanks Robert. I had seen that thread, but didn't know it was the exact same cross. I'll try to post a pic. Approximately how long 'till they bloom? (given perfect conditions). I have never bloomed a seedling Phrag, so I don't know. I'm thinking they can bloom in 3 years from flask? How old are the ones you are selling (mine)?



Yours came from the same batch as the ones that were in bloom. The seedlings have been exactly 2 years out of the flask. The first ones that bloomed were probably the most vigorous out of the batch. They were blooming from the first growth, which was still pretty small, so I am guessing yours will probably be blooming by next year (depending on how large it was), which will make them 3 years old by then.

Robert


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2008)

NYEric said:


> No clones!



Just wondering - both parents have clonal names, so...what should I have said?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 27, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> Yours came from the same batch as the ones that were in bloom. The seedlings have been exactly 2 years out of the flask. The first ones that bloomed were probably the most vigorous out of the batch. They were blooming from the first growth, which was still pretty small, so I am guessing yours will probably be blooming by next year (depending on how large it was), which will make them 3 years old by then.
> 
> Robert



Mine has a leaf span of 9 inches.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2008)

Most phrags aren't meristem cultured but rather from seed pods. If you grow from meristems they're 'clones' i.e. grown from cells of a plant and therefore identical.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2008)

I figured that is what you were refering to, but if I asked what cross it was, some might say Barbara LeAnn x besseae, but that's not what I want to know. Know where I'm coming from? And by the way, aren't divisions 'clones' i.e. exact replicas?


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 30, 2008)

Kevin said:


> I figured that is what you were refering to, but if I asked what cross it was, some might say Barbara LeAnn x besseae, but that's not what I want to know. Know where I'm coming from? And by the way, aren't divisions 'clones' i.e. exact replicas?




The correct name should be 'Cultivar Epithet', but most people (including myself) when they give a select seedling a name they do refer to it as a 'Clonal name' even though that particular plant may be one of a kind, and thus not necessarily have to be cloned yet.

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanx, I don't have to look it up now! 
No, divisions are divisions. You pay more for them because you know what you're getting.


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 30, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Thanx, I don't have to look it up now!
> No, divisions are divisions. You pay more for them because you know what you're getting.



And yes I would call a 'division' also a clone of the original plant. To me a division just means that you divided a plant in-situ, or in other words just like a perennial plant, out of one plant you 'divided' or pulled it apart into 2 or multiple plants. And yes Eric is correct, divisions usually are worth more. With Paph's and Phrag's that is the only way that you can 'clone' a plant, by dividing them you can only get a limited number of divisions, so they will be worth more, and also Yes, when you divide a plant they will be exactly the same (genetically) as the original plant. 

Meristemming is another way of cloning a plant, and this is done in-vitro, or in tissue culture. Meristemming can not be (successfully) done with Paph's or Phrag's; It is done a lot with Cattleya's, Phal's, Vanda's, Cymbidiums and Intergenerics. When You Meristem, you can get 1000's to millions of plants out of one original plant. This is why Phal Meristems (even if it is an awarded Phal) are a lot cheaper than a division of an awarded complex Paph or Phrag. A disadvantage of Meristemming is that sometimes you end up with mutations, and the Meristem plant will look a little different (and be genetically different) than the original plant Most of the time this will be a difference in the flower color.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2008)

This all makes perfect sense, and yet is confusing. When a slipper orchid gets awarded, does it get a clonal name? This is the term used for identifying a particular plant, regardless if it is able to be cloned or not. Even if an orchid has not been awarded, the grower can name it (i.e. give it a clonal name). Am I wrong? If 'cultivar epithet' is correct, then why isn't that used?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 6, 2008)

Because it's kind of cumbersome to say!


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 6, 2008)

"Clonal name" is what most people use and is synonymous with "Cultivar epithet". The later is more of a scientific term, The "Clonal name" just refers to the name given to a specific plant. Often this will be an awarded plant, or it will be a plant that stands out from the rest, or it is a plant that is used when making a cross. When ever I make a cross, I will give both parents a "Clonal name" just so I know in the future, what plant I used to make the cross.

Now the verb "To Clone" something means "To Duplicate" something, and just because you gave something a "Clonal name" does not mean it has been "cloned".

Robert


----------



## Heather (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you Robert, that is an excellent and concisely worded piece of important information.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> "Clonal name" is what most people use and is synonymous with "Cultivar epithet". The later is more of a scientific term, The "Clonal name" just refers to the name given to a specific plant. Often this will be an awarded plant, or it will be a plant that stands out from the rest, or it is a plant that is used when making a cross. When ever I make a cross, I will give both parents a "Clonal name" just so I know in the future, what plant I used to make the cross.
> 
> Now the verb "To Clone" something means "To Duplicate" something, and just because you gave something a "Clonal name" does not mean it has been "cloned".
> 
> Robert


Thanks, Robert. I used to be confused about the words "Clonal name." Your explanation is very good.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, thanks Robert. That's what I had thought all along, but I got a bit stumped when the word 'clone' was questioned. Perhaps one day 'clone' will be entirely accurate when refurring to slipper orchids, but that day is a long way off.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 7, 2008)

Lovely flower.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2008)

I dream of the day when we can walk into Walmart and see Waunakee Sunsets and other phrags for sale like Phals!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2008)

No thanks! Walmart doesn't care about accurate tags or culture -- I don't see how any of the big box stores can ever have the specialty plants we like. I hope we will always have growers like the ones who support this forum.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 8, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I dream of the day when we can walk into Walmart and see Waunakee Sunsets and other phrags for sale like Phals!



Yes, but first I'd like to see the Garden Centres stock a wide variety of correctly named orchids. That's hard to find here.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 8, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I dream of the day when we can walk into Walmart and see Waunakee Sunsets and other phrags for sale like Phals!


Sorry that would be a nightmare!:sob:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2008)

I disagree, imagine the river of besseaes or waunakee sunsets on the dinner table!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 8, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I disagree, imagine the river of besseaes or waunakee sunsets on the dinner table!


Boring


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 8, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I dream of the day when we can walk into Walmart and see Waunakee Sunsets and other phrags for sale like Phals!



It would put places like us out of business, and then we would not be able to create new things like Phrag. Waunakee Sunset, or Phrag. Inca Rose for people like you...I don't see any breeders who work at Walmart's to create new and exciting hybrids..You will be stuck with the same old mericlones, and after 10 years be bored with them, as nothing new will have been developed...

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2008)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5124 
Not if you could be the producer of the large volume of phrags like in the 3rd photo.


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes, if you would have it your way there would be some big "producers" left, that could produce Phrags in mass quantities, like the big nurseries in the Netherlands (Floricultura) and in Taiwan, and perhaps one or two here in the US, and they would be the ones providing the plants to the Walmarts and the Home Depots, but as there will be less nurseries, there will be less people hybridizing. 

I have been to Foricultura; Here is a link to thier website, so you can see how big they are:

http://www.floricultura.nl/page.asp?id=143856&pid=1620&mid=1625

They are one of the largest orchid producing nurseries in Europe, and I would guess their facilities are about 20 times bigger than our nursery. They will have one greenhouse area just with one mericlone of a white phalenopsis, another greenhouse area with one mericlone of a pink phalaenopsis etc etc. All in all they have have 1000's to 10,000's of plants of just one genotype, but they may only be growing 100 to 500 different plants in their entire greenhouse. We on the other hand have probably 6000 different species and hybrids, but of each only have 5 to 200 plants. Floricultura probably only makes a few cents profit on each plant, but as they produce so many plants ,that is how they make their profit.

When it comes to their breeding, they don't use as much creativity as we do (I talked to their breeder, and he said it is not as fun as it would be working for a small nursery like Orchids Limited), they don't have as much freedom when it comes to breeding, and breed solely for the mass market (ease of flowering, ease of transportation, compact size, etc). When you only have a few companies left like Floricultura, there won't be as many breeders left (like myself or Chuck Acker), and so you won't have as much variation in the new hybrids that will be coming on the market. Another thing of concern, is that these "large" nurseries are only interested in hybrids, as they are a lot easier to grow, and usually do not grow as many species to be sold, so they will not even bother with things like besseae, or kovachii. All you will see (if they even have Phrag's) are Don Wimber's, Jason Fischer's or Eric Young's.

That is just my take on things (I am sorry, it seems like we have gotten off the topic of Phrag. Waunakee Sunset)....

Robert (Breeder at Orchids Limited)


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2008)

OK, OK, I'll keep my meristem culture tricks secret then! ity:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> That is just my take on things (I am sorry, it seems like we have gotten off the topic of Phrag. Waunakee Sunset)....
> 
> Robert (Breeder at Orchids Limited)


That's OK, Robert. This is an important concept. And anyway, it is quite directly related to Waunakee Sunset.


----------



## slippertalker (Oct 8, 2008)

I agree 100% with Robert on this topic. We have seen many of the old orchid houses go out of business over the last 25 years or so and it is a big loss for orchid growers. We used to see a lot more hybridizing in the old days before mass mericlones and Home Depot orchids. As a judge, it frankly is quite boring to review plants in the typical show these days with a few exceptions. The vendors are selling many of the same plants as resellers and their products are becoming more homogenous.

With a tight economy and increased energy costs unfortunately this trend will continue with more orchid ventures exiting over the next few years. Not a good trend, and it will further diminish boards like this, local societies, AOS, judging, etc. Hybridizing will be an art limited to those adventurous enough to create their own plants.........


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 13, 2008)

slippertalker said:


> I agree 100% with Robert on this topic. We have seen many of the old orchid houses go out of business over the last 25 years or so and it is a big loss for orchid growers. We used to see a lot more hybridizing in the old days before mass mericlones and Home Depot orchids. As a judge, it frankly is quite boring to review plants in the typical show these days with a few exceptions. The vendors are selling many of the same plants as resellers and their products are becoming more homogenous.
> 
> With a tight economy and increased energy costs unfortunately this trend will continue with more orchid ventures exiting over the next few years. Not a good trend, and it will further diminish boards like this, local societies, AOS, judging, etc. Hybridizing will be an art limited to those adventurous enough to create their own plants.........



I’m absolutely agreeing with Robert and you Slippertalker, I’m doing hybridization with a real passion and for myself. I was frustrated and tire to wait after resellers for new crosses, and decide to do my own breeding program one day. If I was in a real business, I will not boring myself by taking care of seedpods who gave me only one or two seedlings. But for me those one are the most exciting and worthy one. I should harvest my 700 cross pretty soon and I believe than I’m having now one of the largest and self made collections of Phragmipedium in the world. I’m very proud of it!


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 13, 2008)

Phrag-Plus said:


> I I’m very proud of it!



You should be !!! :clap::clap::clap::clap:

And I agree with you regarding growing up seedpods that only have one or 2 seedlings that germinated. As an example the Paph. (Meredith Katherine x Magic Leopard) cross that I posted earlier, only had one seedling that germinated! It turned out to be an amazing flower, so it is a good thing I saved it. I talked to one of the biggest Paph/Phrag breeders in the Netherlands, and all he does is primary crosses, as he said that is when he gets the most germination, and the most plants, so he does not even bother with complex crosses.

Robert


----------



## e-spice (Oct 13, 2008)

Very pretty. I love the striping on the pouch.

e-spice


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2008)

Phrag-Plus said:


> I should harvest my 700 cross pretty soon and I believe than I’m having now one of the largest and self made *collections* of Phragmipedium in the world. I’m very proud of it!



That is quite an accomplishment; and as I'm processing my passport paperwork today I hope to be able to come and see *it* soon!


----------



## Corbin (Oct 18, 2008)

I know this is an older thread but I had to get this in. This has been an informative discussion. Thanks to all. A special thanks to Robert for his remarks regarding the naming of plants. I had the impression, from post where someone would show a flower that received an award and then say something to the effect of, 'I named it ______ ,' that a plant had to be awarded before you could give it a name other than its' species name. I also had the impression that you had to pay (someone but not sure who that was) to register (not necessarily the same as give) a cultivar name.


----------



## Tom_in_PA (Oct 18, 2008)

very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2008)

#9 -- a bit pale, but I do like it!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow that is a lighter one. I got another one in spike in my last OL order, I wonder what color it will be? Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2008)

I do not know why I skipped this thread, but all of the phrags shown are fantastic and I loved the ones with dark red or purple more!!!! 
I really am jealous of you slipperfan...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> I do not know why I skipped this thread, but all of the phrags shown are fantastic and I loved the ones with dark red or purple more!!!!
> I really am jealous of you slipperfan...


Don't be. All it takes is buying a flask and waiting for them to bloom.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 18, 2008)

Dot, that light one is lovely. It looks like it's made of soft pink velvet.


----------



## Gilda (Nov 18, 2008)

#8 is still my fav. :clap:
Dot, is there a difference in the plant growth on all these ? Some bigger or smaller growing , or are they pretty much the same ?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2008)

Gilda said:


> #8 is still my fav. :clap:
> Dot, is there a difference in the plant growth on all these ? Some bigger or smaller growing , or are they pretty much the same ?


Good question! They all seem to be blooming when the plants are about the same size. As you can see by the dates the photos are posted, it's taking different times for them to get to that size. The ones that have already bloomed once now have one or two new growths, while the ones that haven't yet bloomed are mostly still one growth. I have about 10 more that haven't bloomed yet.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2008)

So far mine are staying small and bloomed/blooming on single and/or 2 growth/s.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 20, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Don't be. All it takes is buying a flask and waiting for them to bloom.



I love them so much to do them such harm!!! Seedlings are not safe in my hands (at least at present), so I prefer FS plants... They are more expensive though...


----------



## Gilda (Nov 22, 2008)

NYEric said:


> So far mine are staying small and bloomed/blooming on single and/or 2 growth/s.



Dot, the one you gave me has a bud ! It is a small single growth.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 22, 2008)

Gilda said:


> Dot, the one you gave me has a bud ! It is a small single growth.


Great! I'll be looking forward to seeing what you have. Every one of mine has been different from the others, so it is always a surprise.:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm getting a division of the one in Chuck Acker's photo.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I'm getting a division of the one in Chuck Acker's photo.



So yours will be RED!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2008)

Yep another red one, plus I recently got one from OL so maybe that one will be pink!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's #10 to open. Except for the dented pouch...


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 11, 2009)

These are really cute...I'm jealous. :clap:


----------



## P-chan (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful color...really nice! :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 11, 2009)

Dang Dot! I'm seeing red!oke:

Beautiful flower and a great flask!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2009)

The 2 buds on the one I got from Mr. Acker blasted while I was away.  
Luckily I have 5-6 of them! 
Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice coloration!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 13, 2009)

Incredible colour!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2009)

#11 has just bloomed. It's amazing how different the color is in each one:


----------



## parvi_17 (Dec 31, 2009)

That turned out gorgeous! Lovely color.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2009)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2011)

This is #12 to open:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes I do think you should send me a couple in trade for Waunakee Sunset flavums!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2011)

I looked at this plant again, and discovered it is a rebloom of #7. I almost lost the plant, so evidence of it's previous blooming was only on the tag, as this is the only growth now. http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5962&page=6

This blooming is indeed better -- even the color IMO.


----------

